# a small update



## slaurenson (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi everyone, 

I thought I would put a couple more pics up of the shop, my tool gathering has become a bit of a problem!

Those tins you see in the first photo - they are the old Golden Virginia tobbacco tins that have been collected over the years, I have about 1700 of them


----------



## Herbiev (Mar 13, 2018)

Well organised workshop. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ShopShoe (Mar 14, 2018)

It looks like you put a lot of thought into that organization of your shop. I like the way you have things close to where they are needed and that you have made things easy to find.

Thanks twice for posting.

--ShopShoe


----------



## Rudy (Mar 14, 2018)

Like that shop.. I'm inspired to keep things organized.
Rudy


----------



## blighty (Mar 14, 2018)

Wow! thats a cool work shop. like the tobacco tins, standard storage for the Tool maker.

last pic. whats behind the little door? center bottom, just to the left. has a silver knob.


----------



## DJP (Mar 14, 2018)

We owned sailboats for many decades and found that if every little space was thoughtfully set up for storage there was room for a lot of things. In addition, the stored items stayed put when the weather got rough. Your shop reminds me of our boats where every cubic inch of space was a potential storage location.

I would have used teak wood and maybe enclosed more of the open spaces to minimize dusting and cleaning. For some reason my shop needs constant cleaning.


----------



## DJP (Mar 14, 2018)

I forgot to mention that my shop includes a welding section and an automotive hoist for vehicle repair and restoration. That's probably why I have a dust problem along with flying chips from a flycutter. Enclosing as much as possible in cabinets and drawers reduces the cleaning effort but that may not be a requirement in your shop.

Your use of natural wood adds warmth to a pleasant place to be creative. Well done.


----------



## slaurenson (Mar 14, 2018)

blighty said:


> Wow! thats a cool work shop. like the tobacco tins, standard storage for the Tool maker.
> 
> last pic. whats behind the little door? center bottom, just to the left. has a silver knob.



Hi thanks for that! yep it's been a bit in the making to be honest, I just got that lathe and replaced my other myford so recently built this part of the bench.. The little door is where my coolant tank is for the lathe, I have a air system that uses a ventury affect to suck the coolant up and spray a mix on to the part, I just have to get my air pipe installed to get it working!


----------



## slaurenson (Mar 14, 2018)

ShopShoe said:


> It looks like you put a lot of thought into that organization of your shop. I like the way you have things close to where they are needed and that you have made things easy to find.
> 
> Thanks twice for posting.
> 
> --ShopShoe



I have put a lot of thought into it but I also have taken a huge amount of inspiration from my father (who recently passed away) he was the king of storage in small spaces  and although I have plenty of room, I do like that everything is close as you say, even just a few feet apart between tools and machine can be a pain. 

plus when my wife steals a screwdriver I can quickly tell!!


----------



## slaurenson (Mar 14, 2018)

DJP said:


> I forgot to mention that my shop includes a welding section and an automotive hoist for vehicle repair and restoration. That's probably why I have a dust problem along with flying chips from a flycutter. Enclosing as much as possible in cabinets and drawers reduces the cleaning effort but that may not be a requirement in your shop.
> 
> Your use of natural wood adds warmth to a pleasant place to be creative. Well done.



thanks DJP, I do like the warmth of the wood and it is oddly enough quite important to me, my friends questioned why I didn't use metal tops but it just didn't feel nice, they mock me now that I have wood panels to cover my benches so that they dont get damaged!! 

I do have a wood working area in the same space and it's amazing the dust that spreads far and wide! bit of a pain and something to consider if we move .. (eek)


----------



## blighty (Mar 14, 2018)

> friends questioned why I didn't use metal tops



in all the tool rooms i have ever worked in, all  the benches had wooden tops. it's to protect your work not the bench.


----------



## slaurenson (Mar 14, 2018)

blighty said:


> in all the tool rooms i have ever worked in, all  the benches had wooden tops. it's to protect your work not the bench.



that.. is great advice and what I will use from now on. :thumbup:


----------



## DJP (Mar 15, 2018)

Yes, but a steel tray under machines to catch oil and to make clean up easier is a benefit. A wooden bench for assembly work is best, I agree.


----------



## Wizard69 (Mar 17, 2018)

slaurenson said:


> that.. is great advice and what I will use from now on. :thumbup:




It really depends upon what the tool room works on.  Large injection molding dies for example require engineered tables that are all steel.  You wouldn't want a few tons of steel falling on your foot due a wood bench top splitting or cracking. 

I don't believe the universal wooden bench top is the case industry wide either.  The top has to be suitable for the work being done and sometimes wood is the wrong choice.  

In any event i suspect the maple tops seen in many tool rooms are there to go with the oak tool chests that are often on display as status symbols.  Many shops seem to have a pecking order with apprentices with the smallest and cheapest tool box, young machinist with smaller Kennedy boxes and then the lead guys either with the Oak tool chests or a large Kennedy.  

So maybe the wood protects the work but i suspect other factors are at work when it comes to selecting it as a bench top.


----------



## bazmak (Mar 18, 2018)

Where possible i have always used laminex kitchen worktops for assembly and 
for mounting small bench lathes etc.I prefer timber for assembly but if you have the room then a steel covered area is good for grinding and welding
Obviously if space is not an issue then a dedicated welding area is best
Looking at the photos dont shops with with no grease ,dirt and chips look great
Sometimes you dont really want to destroy the cleanliness


----------



## Geartooth (Mar 18, 2018)

I worked at large manufacturing facilities where signs were posted everywhere. Here is one I liked and have in my own shop.


----------



## DJP (Mar 18, 2018)

My elderly aunt said that coping with old age required a new rule. Her rules was...'Don't put it down, put it back.'  

As long a tools and items have a place they should always be back in that place. I am appreciating her wisdom.


----------



## slaurenson (Mar 19, 2018)

Geartooth said:


> I worked at large manufacturing facilities where signs were posted everywhere. Here is one I liked and have in my own shop.



I agree, great idea - the problem is I am the only one in the shop and still wouldnt follow the rules (that I set)! :wall:


----------



## Wizard69 (Mar 22, 2018)

slaurenson said:


> I agree, great idea - the problem is I am the only one in the shop and still wouldnt follow the rules (that I set)! :wall:


Yes many of us have that exact problem!   

Even so I have to admire your shop and the organization demonstrated.   I'm working on an area in my cellar for a work shop and a place to run and test steam engines.   The compound problems are the lack of space and the lack of time to focus on the construction work required.   Unfortunately retirement is still too far away so time is not there except for may every other weekend.   But hey I got one corner done!


----------

